# Pokemon- Hidden name.



## Starshine (Jun 21, 2010)

I didn't see any threads like this one, and I double checked. If however I missed it, please close this. thanks :)

The point of the game is for one poster to post a sentence with a pokemon's name in it, and the next poster has to figure out what name it is, and if they are right they edit their post with a new puzzle. The name can be spread out for a bit tougher puzzle
Example:

Poster one:

The dragon flew through the crisp mountain air.

Poster 2: Is it dragonair?
_Edit_
( Insert next one here XD)
Poster 1: Yes. The *dragon* flew through the crisp mountain *air*.

Or it can be I a string of words ( explain fail? ) for an easier puzzle:

Poster 1:

"Don't leave without me.. why does this happen to me all the time?" the kid complained as he chased after the bus.

Poster 2:
Is it mew?
_Edit_
( Insert puzzle here )
Poster 1:
Yes. "Don't leave without *me.. w*hy does this happen to me all the time?" the kid complained as he chased after the bus.

I'll start with an easy one:

" Stop walking so slow!" the girl poked Trey to get him to walk faster.

SCORES:

Scores discontinued. This thread is getting popular XD

CURRENT RECORD FOR MOST POKEMON IN ONE SENTENCE:

dragonair- 18 and counting _STILL_! :D


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 21, 2010)

lols! is it slowpoke?

Crows. Aw, aren't they daunting?


----------



## Starshine (Jun 21, 2010)

" Stop walking so *slow*!" the girl *poke*d Trey to get him to walk faster.  :D

It's Crawdaunt, isn't it?

_Edit_

Easy ( Again, just to get this thing started)
Meow. Is that even a sentence?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes.
"*Cr*ows. *Aw*, aren't they *daunt*ing?"


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 21, 2010)

Meowth... obviously.

Tiger Woods sunk the ball on par, as he had planned.


----------



## Starshine (Jun 21, 2010)

Zangviper said:


> Meowth... obviously.


Wrong, actually. But bonus points for discovering another :D

Is it paras?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 21, 2010)

Sunkern, perhaps?

if so,
Abrakadabra! Alakazam! Check out this geo, dude!

Kidding! but, extra points if yo can tell me which one I meant.

Are cans recyclable up to the number nine?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 21, 2010)

Tiger Woods sunk the ball on *par*, *as* he had planned.

Still trying to figure out Starshine's puzzle.


----------



## Starshine (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, yes they are XD

1. Is it Abra? 4 pokemon in one sentence? NEW RECORD TIME! XD

2. Arcanine.

Also, mine is still unsolved. It's a LOT simpler than you're making it. Ah, confusing with the obvious. It's fun XD Seriously, I have no idea how it's still a mystery X/


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 21, 2010)

STARSHINE!

is it Evee?

Actually, sorry, it was in fact, Kabuto.
Abra*ka*da*b*ra! Alakazam! Check o*ut* this ge*o*, dude!
I'm a stinker, aren't I?


----------



## Starshine (Jun 21, 2010)

Zackrinian said:


> STARSHINE!
> 
> is it Evee?


What? No... bonus point for you though. :D

SERIOUSLY PEOPLE LOOK AT THE INTERJECTION!  

 But is your second one Arcanine?

Make that record 5 pokemon in one sentence.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 21, 2010)

yes, the other one is arcanine.

how is it not Evee? that's a hard one...


----------



## Starshine (Jun 21, 2010)

Yay for me :D but really, it's not easy with the big hint?  This was fun at first, but now it's irritating. >:( ... oh well. Remember what an interjection is, people!

Wait, it isn't Evee, because Evee isn't a pokemon. If it were Eevee, it might work, but...

Interjections, show excitement, or emotion, they're generally the part of the sentence ended with an exclamation point, or by a comma when the feeling's not as strong...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 21, 2010)

I get it. It's mew, is it not?


----------



## Starshine (Jun 21, 2010)

* Shoots fireworks with flamethrower in celebration, until she looks at her singed leg from the silence game and runs for cover until the fireworks are gone* :D Yep. It is.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 21, 2010)

Hoorah!

Venus is one of my favourite planets.


----------



## Starshine (Jun 21, 2010)

Venusaur.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 21, 2010)

*Ven*us is *on*e of my f*a*vouri*t*e planets.

I will hate you if this is right :P


----------



## Starshine (Jun 21, 2010)

You know, now that you've posted that whatever it used to be that will be it XD kidding, kidding. I just wonder who's right...


I just realized: It's Eevee, isn't it?


----------



## Flareth (Jun 21, 2010)

My puzzle.

I found a banana on Tuesday.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 21, 2010)

I found a bana*na* on *Tu*esday?


----------



## Flareth (Jun 21, 2010)

Yep. That's correct!

Another puzzle:

I growled like the puppy.


----------



## Lili (Jun 21, 2010)

I *growl*ed l*i*ke *the* puppy.

Growlithe?


----------



## Flareth (Jun 21, 2010)

Yep........

Mickey loved being tickled.....


----------



## Barubu (Jun 21, 2010)

Keckleon?


----------



## Flareth (Jun 21, 2010)

No....tough I can see how you'd think that.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 21, 2010)

Milotic.

The door to the duplex is open.


----------



## Mai (Jun 21, 2010)

Doduo?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, quite.

A manatee wins lacrosse every day.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 21, 2010)

mantine, perhaps?


----------



## Mai (Jun 21, 2010)

Mew?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 21, 2010)

A *ma*natee *wi*ns *l*acrosse *e*very day.

Here's mine:

A little fresh air is therapeutic.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 21, 2010)

Starshine said:


> Venusaur.


didn't respond for a while. this is right.


----------



## Starshine (Jun 21, 2010)

Not Eevee? Oh well, I still got it right.. :D

I won't bother keeping score, this is getting replied to faster than I can update DX


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 21, 2010)

Zangviper was correct.


----------



## Mai (Jun 21, 2010)

Lileep?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 22, 2010)

dragonair said:


> Lileep?


Nice, but that's not it.

Try again:

A little fresh air is therapeutic.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes, you got mine right, Blastoise


----------



## Mai (Jun 22, 2010)

Altaria!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 22, 2010)

dragonair said:


> Altaria!


*A* *l*i*t*tle fresh *a*i*r* *i*s ther*a*peutic.

Yes!


----------



## Mai (Jun 22, 2010)

Pa, isn't this tropical resort perfect for us?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 22, 2010)

Pineco: *P*a, *i*s*n*'t this tropical r*e*sort perfe*c*t f*o*r us? 
Tropius: Pa, isn't this *tropi*cal resort perfect for *us*?


----------



## Mai (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes, there's also one more.


----------



## Starshine (Jun 22, 2010)

*Solrock?*

Wait... there's no K is there? D:


----------



## Mai (Jun 22, 2010)

No.


----------



## Starshine (Jun 22, 2010)

I fail at 11:30 in the morning... too early D: in the summer, at least XD Now let's see...

*Pa*, isn't this t*r*opic*a*l re*s*ort perfect for us? :D


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 22, 2010)

Starshine said:


> I fail at 11:30 in the morning... too early D: in the summer, at least XD Now let's see...
> 
> *Pa*, isn't this t*r*opic*a*l re*s*ort perfect for us? :D


*Pa*, isn't this t*r*opic*a*l re*s*ort perf*ect* for us?


----------



## Starshine (Jun 22, 2010)

* Facepalm* either one,really XD Do I just fail today?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 22, 2010)

it could be natu...

Pa, is*n*'t this tropic*a*l resor*t* perfect for *u*s?


----------



## Mai (Jun 22, 2010)

It was Parasect.

*Pa*, isn't this t*r*opic*a*l re*s*ort perf*ect* for us? Congrats to everyone who got it!


----------



## Starshine (Jun 22, 2010)

dragonair, I think you broke the record 0_0

old: 5 in one sentence

new:5

not quite, but very close XD


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 22, 2010)

Leave before I call the cops now!


----------



## Starshine (Jun 22, 2010)

What? I don't understand what you're talking about...


----------



## Mai (Jun 22, 2010)

Leafeon?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 22, 2010)

dragonair said:


> Leafeon?


*Lea*ve be*f*or*e* I call the c*o*ps *n*ow!


----------



## Starshine (Jun 22, 2010)

DX I've really got to take a break from my sister, things are getting weirder and weirder...

Magnets do not stick to the fridge, Fredrick.


----------



## Mai (Jun 22, 2010)

Magneton!

That fearful event was so greatly and especially terrifying, I haven't had a jolt like that in so many eons!


----------



## Patar (Jun 22, 2010)

1. That fearful event was so greatly and especially terrifying, I haven't had a *jolt* like that in so many *eon*s!
2.*T*hat fearful event was s*o* g*r*ea*t*ly and especially t*err*ifying, I h*a*ven't had a jolt like that in so many eons!
3.That *f*earful event was so great*l*y *a*nd especially te*r*rifying, I haven't had a jolt like that in so many *eon*s!
4.That fearful event wa*s* so grea*t*ly *a*nd especially ter*r*ifying, I haven't had a jo*l*t like that in so man*y* eons!

There's probably a lot more.


----------



## Mai (Jun 22, 2010)

I didn't see Torterra or Starly. The tally from what I found, counting Torterra and Starly is 8


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 22, 2010)

That fearful event was so *g*reat*l*y *a*nd espe*c*ially terrifying, I haven't had a jolt like that in so many *eon*s!
That fearful event was so greatly and *esp*ecially terrifying, I haven't had a jolt like that in so many *eon*s!
T*h*at f*ea*rful even*t* was so g*r*e*a*tly a*n*d especially terrifying, I haven't had a jolt like that in so many eons!
That fearfu*l* *e*vent w*a*s so greatly and especially terri*f*ying, I haven't had a jolt like that in so many *eon*s!
That fea*r*ful event was s*o* grea*t*ly and especially terrifying, I haven't had a j*o*lt like that in so *m*any eons!
That f*e*arful *eve*nt was so gr*e*atly and especially terrifying, I haven't had a jolt like that in so many eons!
That fearful event was so greatly and es*p*eci*a*lly ter*r*ifying, I h*a*ven't had a jolt like that in *s*o many eons!
That fearful event was so *g*reatly and espec*i*ally te*r*rifying, I h*a*ven'*t* had a jolt like that *in* so m*a*ny eons!

There's probably even more still...


----------



## Starshine (Jun 22, 2010)

dragonair said:


> Magneton!


Incorrect. So far there are two discovered answers :D

Dragonair, you are impressive 0_0 

Record officially BROKEN!


----------



## Mai (Jun 22, 2010)

Giratina, Rotom, Heatran, and Paras found by Zangviper.  Torterra, Starly, ho-oh, haunter, weedle, seel, aron and lairon found by Patar.  All the eeveelutions except Vaporeon and Umbreon found originally by me.  18 so far.


----------



## Patar (Jun 22, 2010)

1.T*ha*t fearf*u*l eve*nt* was so gr*e*atly and especially te*r*rifying, I haven't had a jolt like that in so many eons!
2.T*h*at fearful event was s*o* greatly and especially terrifying, I haven't had a j*o*lt like t*h*at in so many eons!
3.That fearful event *w*as so gr*e*atly and esp*e*cially terrifying, I haven't ha*d* a jolt *l*ik*e* that in so many eons!
4.That fearful event was *s*o greatly and *e*specially t*e*rrifying, I haven't had a jolt *l*ike that in so many eons!
5.That fe*ar*ful event was s*o* greatly and especially terrifying, I have*n*'t had a jolt like that in so many eons!
6.That fearful event was so great*l*y *a*nd espec*i*ally ter*r*ifying, I haven't had a j*o*lt like that in so ma*n*y eons!

Yeah... Lot's more.


----------



## Mai (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks Starshine! 18 is the current record.


----------



## Lili (Jun 22, 2010)

1.*T*h*a*t fearful eve*n*t was so *g*r*e*at*l*y *a*nd especially terrifying, I haven't had a jolt like that in so many eons!
2.T*h*at fearful event was s*o* g*r*eatly and e*s*p*e*ci*a*lly terrifying, I haven't had a jolt like that in so many eons!
3.That *f*e*arf*ul *e*ven*t* was so greatly and espe*c*ially terrifying, I *h*aven*'*t ha*d* a jolt like that in so many eons!
4.That fearfu*l* event w*a*s so greatly and es*p*ecially te*r*rifying, I h*a*ven't had a jolt like that in *s*o many eons!
5.That fearful e*ven*t was s*o* greatly a*n*d especi*a*lly *t*errifying, I haven't had a jolt like that in so many eons!
6.That fearful event was so *g*re*a*tly and e*s*pecially *t*errifying, I haven't had a jo*l*t like that in so man*y* eons!
7.That fearful event was so greatly an*d* espec*i*ally terrifyin*g*, I haven't had a jolt *l*ik*e* *t*ha*t* in so many eons!
8.That fearful event was so greatly an*d* espec*i*ally *t*errifying, I haven'*t* had a j*o*lt like that in so many eons!

I'm too lazy to find any more or check to see if anyone else found them.


----------



## Starshine (Jun 23, 2010)

Front page updated with current record.

My puzzle still needs an answer! :D

Magnets do not stick to the fridge, Fredrick.


----------



## Lili (Jun 23, 2010)

^Magneton.


----------



## Starshine (Jun 23, 2010)

I already said it was not magneton at the top of the page.


----------



## Mai (Jun 23, 2010)

Entei fits. So does Manectric.


----------



## Starshine (Jun 23, 2010)

*Ma*g*ne*ts do not sti*c*k *t*o the f*ri*dge, Fredri*c*k. 

:D


----------



## Mai (Jun 23, 2010)

Flo, your atrocious azure and bright orange outfit is making me quite ill!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 23, 2010)

Floatzel?


----------



## Mai (Jun 23, 2010)

Not it.


----------



## Lili (Jun 23, 2010)

Starshine said:


> I already said it was not magneton at the top of the page.


Wow, I completely forgot about that.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Jun 24, 2010)

Azurill!  or Marill!  or Azumarill!


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 24, 2010)

Flo, *y*our *a*trocious azure a*n*d bright orange outfit is *ma*king me quite ill!

Yanma?


----------



## Mai (Jun 24, 2010)

No.


----------



## Starshine (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, I did find this:

*Fl*o, yo*u*r a*t*rocious azur*e* and bright orange outfit is making me quite ill!

XD I know, that's not it. It's kinda funny though.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 24, 2010)

*F*lo, yo*ur* atrocious azu*r**e* and brigh*t* orange outfit is making me quite ill!


----------



## Mai (Jun 24, 2010)

No.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 24, 2010)

*Fl*o, your *a*t*r*ocious azur*e* and bright *o*ra*n*ge outfit is making me quite ill!


----------



## Mai (Jun 24, 2010)

No.


----------

